# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Κωδικοί Χρηστών

## Maroulis Nikos

Στην περίπτωση που διαπιστωθεί μέλη να χρησιμοποιούν του κωδικούς πρόσβασης άλλων χρηστών και να ανεβάζουν δημοσιεύσεις *θα διαγράφονται απο την ιστοσελίδα μας όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι.*
Σας θυμίζω ότι οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης είναι *ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΙ* και έχετε την δυνατότητα να τους αλλάζετε για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια.

----------

